# USB Stick und Linux

## Nylan

Hallo,

habe mir vor kurzem einen USB Stick zu 128 MB zugelegt und dachte mir anstecken, usb-storage laden und die Sache wäre erledigt.

Das Anstecken klappt ja noch.  :Laughing: 

Der USB Stick wird als /dev/sda, sda1...4 aufgelistet.

Versuche ich jetzt diesen zu mounten mit "mount /dev/sda /mnt/flash" erhalte ich 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda: Input/output error
> 
> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
> ...

 

und im log file steht :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aug 25 11:47:42 [kernel] sda : READ CAPACITY failed.
> 
> Aug 25 11:47:42 [kernel]  I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0
> ...

 

versuche ich "mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/flash" bekomme ich als Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
> 
>        or too many mounted file systems
> ...

 

und folgende Meldungen im log file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aug 25 12:02:26 [kernel] FAT: unable to read boot sector
> 
> Aug 25 12:02:26 [kernel] Device 08:00 not ready.
> ...

 

Die gleichen Fehlermeldungen erhalte ich, wenn ich die einzelnen Partitionen versuche zu mounten.

In machen Post habe ich gelesen, dass eine Neupartitionierung notwendig sei, brachte aber bei mir auch keinen Efolg.

"fdisk /dev/sda" liefert mir nur eine kurzes unable to read /dev/sda

Habe ich was im Kernel übersehen? 

SCSI und USB Support dürfte ich eigentlich richtig kompiliert haben.

Der USB Stick funktioniert unter Windows.

Ähnliches Problem habe ich mit einem 6 in 1 Kartenleser.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme bzw. eine Lösung für mich?

Danke!

lg 

  Nylan

Usb-storage debug liefert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb-storage: usb_stor_exit() called
> 
> usb-storage: -- calling usb_deregister()
> ...

 

----------

## a6-intruder

kannst du deinen stick von hdd auf fdd umstellen??? probiers mal damit...

nur eine vermutung.

----------

## Nylan

Wie kann man von hdd auf fdd umstellen?   :Question: 

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man den USB Stick wie ein Floppy mounten kann, dachte mir, dass dies schon passiert, wenn ich diesen mit /dev/sda mount.

----------

## suniles

Hi,

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1  sollte funktionieren. Vorausgesetzt Stick ist fomartiert.

Gru suniles

----------

## Nylan

Hallo,

leider funktioniert es nicht, wenn ich "mount -t /dev/sda1 ziel" ausführe (siehe Meldung im 1. Posting)

Stick wurde unter Windows formatiert.

----------

## Nylan

Habe das Problem gelöst.

Mein USB Stick kam von Haus aus  auf 4 Partitionen aufgeteilt und dazu noch mit einem geschützten Bereich.

Nachdem ich unter Windows mit dem mitgelieferten Tool alle Partitionen gelöscht, eine einzige neue erstellt und den geschützten Bereich auf 0MB gestellt habe, lies er sich problemlos mounten.

Danke, an alle für die Antworten!

lg 

  Nylan

----------

## 23306

jo,

wie ich sehe hast du das prob ja eh schongelöst ...

hatte auch ewig stress mit meinem usb-stick ...jetzt rennt aber alles wunderbar ....um dem ganzen noch ein drauf zu setzen hab ich mir

noch autofs eingerichtete ....

d.h. wenn ich das teil jetzt anstecke, wird es automatisch gemountet bzw. unmountet ....

nur so als tipp falls du nicht eh schon gemacht hast ...

ron

----------

